# 5 years or 7 years extended warranty with UNLIMITED miles



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I was quoted $2420 for the 7 year warranty and $1894 for the 5 year warranty.

Unlimited mileage.

You can make claims on the same part over and over. So if the engine were to blow up three times, you are good to go.

Diagnosis is not covered.

Consumables such as belts, hoses, clutch, brake rotors, pads, fluids, filters, etc. are not covered.

Cosmetic stuff not covered.

Fully transferable to the new owner (add resell value/confidence?)

And yes, this covers the Maggie.

Is it worth it?

Which one would you go with? 5 or 7 years they have a 3 year option, but i really love the GTO and can't imagine more bang for the buck in something that delivers 500+RWHP, 28MPGs freeway and seats 4 people with comfort.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a USFidelis 5 year warranty that was transferred to me by the previous owner when I bought my 05. You kind of have to 'jump through hoops' to fulfill those warranties. Can't change you own oil or do your own maintainence, etc. Are you cetain that your mods would be covered?


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*Thats what I thought about us fidellis. I would never get those because they grossly overestimate some of the repairs, and i don't like liars and small print, I would say no just make your own rainy day/issue fund. Leave it in account and get your own interest. thats how those company make money..... by investing yours.*


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

My GMPP just expired and the dealership has been very good about working with them direcly not making me pay for anything.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

They are going to pay for a blown motor claim with a supercharger and other mods added on?... you know they will kick that back! Just try to get a supercharger or $750 high volume fuel pump replaced, I'd like to see what they do.
$2500.00 just to be rejected later for non covered MODs, you might as well just use the money to buy a few more mods now.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

batmans said:


> My GMPP just expired and the dealership has been very good about working with them direcly not making me pay for anything.


GMPP is one thing and aftermarket is another. I'm sure there are *many* differences. The only reason I have my extended warranty is because it came with the car. Hopefully I'll never need it.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Rukee said:


> They are going to pay for a blown motor claim with a supercharger and other mods added on?......


According to them it's covered. Motor and blower.

I'm still researching.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I just looked through the USFidelity's Terms and Conditions and I don't see anything that even remotely implies that modified vehicles would be covered. I can't imagine that these extended warranty companies would be that differet from each other. I wouldn't go by what someone tells you over the phone. Those are just people that answer the phone. They don't really know anything other that what they are told or what the read to you from the FAQ sheet that's in front them. I'm sure the printed contract would be what is binding. If your dealership was "very good about working with them direcly not making me pay for anything", that would likely be because they were dealing with GMPP and not some aftermarket company. I doubt that they'd be able to do that with an aftermarket company like USF since USF makes the final decision. I'd be quite sure about this if I were you. I hate to see you throw down the cash only to get burned later. Like I said, the only reason I have my warranty is because it came with the car. I'm really not impressed with it.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I say save the $2420 for future repairs.


----------



## Kraemer (Aug 5, 2008)

That's a lot of money to take some salesman's word, or form member's advice. I say take half an hour to sit down and read every word of the terms and conditions. After reading it in full, If you feel confident that they will cover the mods , and you're OK with their process for making a claim, then go for it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't do it. They over cover factory parts if they can't find a reason nto to. They can almost always find a reason not to. Especially once you do anything aftermarket.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

extended warranties are an income source for the company. if it wasn't they wouldn't be in business. for every 1 that comes out ahead there are multitudes that lose. at worst case i'd bank that money for future repairs IF and when you needed it. there's no way anyone will cover abuse. . . and they'll decide what that term means.


----------



## Saturate15 (Nov 18, 2009)

I can't find anyone that will cover mine. I'm currently under GM's certified used 1yr 10k miles or whatever it is. GMPP won't sell me one since it's not "new" even though it was a lease, went to me with the certified used warranty and now I get nothing.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm sure that companies like USFidelis or Stop Repair Bills.com will cover you if you want to deal with all of their restrictions.


----------



## soltino (Sep 12, 2006)

jpalamar said:


> Don't do it. They over cover factory parts if they can't find a reason nto to. They can almost always find a reason not to. Especially once you do anything aftermarket.




They what???


tino


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I just purchased the seven year plan. That ll be your best bet as long as you dont mind pulling off your aftermarket parts for related repairs.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

According to a study done many years ago, extended warranties whether on a car or home appliances generate more revenue than does the selling of the actual item. Sales people are instructed to sell you on a policy. Ever go buy a stereo etc and have the sales person state.... How bout an extended warranty?

My 2007 Ram has one year left on its factory warranty, just recently when I went into settle up on the remainder of the balance the loan guy did his very best to sell me an extended warranty .... 2300 for a 5 year deal that in all actuality is only 3 years cause the first 2 were actually covered by the factory one.......(ya gotta see through this). 2300 for 3 years! I have not had one warranty claim. My response was: Why spend that on this vehicle if I had no claims thus far? Response: peace of mind. What he really meant was..... I get commission on this and Chrysler makes a killing on it. OK so I spend 2300 for this warranty... I don't use it.... the next guy buys a 2300 dollar policy. 4600 just on those two. Chances are on a newer vehicle you won't need the warranty but just in case you do thousands of others who did buy the policy will be chipping in to cover you. BIG $$ money maker.

Commercials for US Fidellis ETC....some of the estimates on repairing a car are grossly inflated. 4K for a new transmission when 99% of the time the tranny will be rebuilt. Think the insurance co will pay 4K for a new transmission when it can be repaired for 1500? 

Before I purchased my GMPP I talked to my Pontiac service manager regarding extended warranty insurance companies and billing. I was told they only deal with a couple as far as advanced billing. Those they do not, they bill the customer then the customer gets compensated by their carrier. OK, so Joe (I will trust my insurance company) Smith's transmission goes kaput thinking he will get it replaced goes ahead and does so then pays the bill for 4K... He submits the bill to his carrier expecting full compensation... UH OH. Sir we are only going to cover 2K because it could have been rebuilt. But it said you would pay for the replacement! Did you read the fine print sir? 

Think I am off base? I know people who were caught up in similar scenarios. If you do not fully investigate a policy and make absolutely sure in writing for instance serious mods to a car are included expect the unexpected.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

06gtoin216 said:


> I just purchased the seven year plan. That ll be your best bet as long as you dont mind pulling off your aftermarket parts for related repairs.


Good luck with that. Do you have the stock parts you replaced w/aftermarket?


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> According to a study done many years ago, extended warranties whether on a car or home appliances generate more revenue than does the selling of the actual item. Sales people are instructed to sell you on a policy. Ever go buy a stereo etc and have the sales person state.... How bout an extended warranty?
> 
> My 2007 Ram has one year left on its factory warranty, just recently when I went into settle up on the remainder of the balance the loan guy did his very best to sell me an extended warranty .... 2300 for a 5 year deal that in all actuality is only 3 years cause the first 2 were actually covered by the factory one.......(ya gotta see through this). 2300 for 3 years! I have not had one warranty claim. My response was: Why spend that on this vehicle if I had no claims thus far? Response: peace of mind. What he really meant was..... I get commission on this and Chrysler makes a killing on it. OK so I spend 2300 for this warranty... I don't use it.... the next guy buys a 2300 dollar policy. 4600 just on those two. Chances are on a newer vehicle you won't need the warranty but just in case you do thousands of others who did buy the policy will be chipping in to cover you. BIG $$ money maker.
> 
> ...


I've managed to get over $15k from my GMPP.

The bulk of it was replacing the tranny, driveshaft, and differential with the Maggie and LT Headers on the car. Didn't even bother them.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I. COVERAGE PERIOD/COVERAGE:
A. Coverage begins 30 days after acceptance of applicable contract fees and proceeds for term that you purchased as stated on your policy. Your coverage may begin before 30 days if THE WARRANTY COMPANY receives proof of prior coverage showing no lapse in coverage from another carrier within 15 days of purchase date. Any claim made before the 30 days (pre-existing) will not be covered by this contract. B. THE WARRANTY COMPANY will pay any authorized claim directly to the ASE licensed servicing center for the costs to repair or replace covered parts that fail due to a mechanical Breakdown, less the applicable deductible if there is any. Labor fees are reimbursed according a nationally recognized labor guide and subject to a maximum per hour rate not to exceed the limit in Section VI, H. Replace- ment parts may be of new, remanufactured, or of like kind and quality. Reimbursement is based on a nationally recognized manual, within the Territory of the Continental U.S., Alaska & Hawaii. C. THE WARRANTY COMPANY does not cover any Vehicle that is used as a commercial vehicle, to generate income, or is used for rental, taxi, limousine or shuttle, delivery, towing, road repair operations, construction, job site activities, commercial hauling, police or emergency service, principally off-road use, racing or competitive driving, snow removal, route work, service, or repair. D. This contract describes the basic coverage and options available. Coverage includes only the items selected as covered and excludes all others. Coverage is subject to limitations and conditions specified in this contract. Contract is subject to change at any time. Please read your contract carefully. It is understood that THE WARRANTY COMPANY IS NOT A SERVICE PROVIDER and is not itself undertaking to repair or replace any such Components and Parts. NOTE: This is not a contract of insurance, vehicle service, warranty, extended warranty, or implied warranty.
II. FILING A CLAIM:
If Your Vehicle incurs a Breakdown, You must take the following steps to file a claim:A. Prevent further damage - Take immediate action to prevent further damage. This contract will not cover the damage caused by not securing a timely repair of the failed component. B. Call the Administrator to notify of Your issue and what repair facility You will be sending Your vehicle to. C. Provide Evidence of Coverage - Provide the repair facility with a copy of Your ID card that was received after the purchase of Your policy. D. In the event that any repair facility engaged to perform repairs contemplated by the service contract charges for parts and labor in excess of amounts published in industry manuals published by Chilton Motors, Mitchell, All Data and any other such manuals used by the administrator to determine reasonable costs of repair. E. Obtain claim payment authorization from the administrator -Prior to any repair being made, instruct the service manager at the Repair Facility to contact the Administrator to obtain an authorization for the claim. Any claim for repairs without prior authorization will not be covered except as provided for under Item J “Emergency Repairs”. The amount authorized by the administrator is the maximum amount that will be paid for any repairs covered under the terms of this Contract. Any additional amount must receive prior approval from the administrator. F. Authorize tear-down and /or inspection - In some cases, You may need to authorize the repair facility to inspect and/or tear-down Your vehicle in order to determine the cause and cost of the repair. You will be responsible for these charges. We reserve the right to require an inspection of Your vehicle prior to any repair being made. G. Review coverage - After the administrator has been contacted, review with the service manager what will be covered by this contract. H. Pay any applicable Deductible - At our election, we will reimburse the repair facility or You the usual and fair charges for repairs performed on Your Vehicle that are covered by this Contract and previously authorized, less any applicable deductible as shown on the registration Page. I. Submit the repair facility’s completed repair order form within thirty days (30days) - Once authorization is obtained, and the repair is completed, all repair orders and documentation must be submitted to the administrator within thirty (30) days to be eligible for reimbursement. J. Emergency Repairs - Should an emergency occur which requires a Breakdown repair to be made at a time when the administrator’s office is closed; You must call the administrator office within three (3) days from the date of repair to determine if such repair will be covered. If it is determined that the repair is to be covered by this contract, You will be reimbursed for the repair. Reimbursement is based on the manufacturer’s suggested retail price for parts and the labor is based on a nationally recognized labor manual. Note: Emergency repairs exceeding one hundred and fifty dollars ($150) in cost must always be preauthorized by the administrator. You assume all liability for payment of repairs that are not authorized to the repair facility.
THE BENEFITS ARE NOT SUBJECT TO A DEDUCTIBLE:
A. Towing - We will reimburse You for Your actual towing cost up to a maximum of $60 per occurrence, if the tow was necessary because of a Mechanical Breakdown of a part covered under the Contract. Any payment shall be for actual towing or roadside charges in excess of any applicable reimbursement from the manufacturer or any other towing or road service Coverage. B. Rental Car - We will reimburse You for rental of a replacement vehicle for substitute transportation if there is a Breakdown of a covered part under this Contract and the approved labor repair time is a minimum of 4 hours. Our cost is limited to $30 per day. Each 8 hours of approved labor time Counts as 1 day, up to a maximum of 3 days. The substitute transportation must be supplied by a duly licensed Rental Agency and is in excess of any applicable reimbursement from the manufacturer or any other substitute transportation coverage. C. Locksmith Service - If You lock Your keys in Your Vehicle or lose Your keys, You will be reimbursed up to $40 for the service call of a locksmith to open Your Vehicle. Key cutting or other labor/parts are not covered by this benefit. D. Out of Gas/Dead Battery - You will be reimbursed up to $40 for a service call to jump-start or deliver emergency fuel to Your Vehicle. The cost of the fuel is not reimbursable. E. Trip Interruption - Trip interruption occurs when a Breakdown disables Your Vehicle more than 100 miles from Your home, You are stranded overnight and covered repairs are not completed. Trip interruption benefits are for motel and restaurant expenses incurred by You during the repair period. When such a Breakdown occurs, You will be reimbursed up to $50.00 per day of trip interruption benefits for each 8 hours of approved labor time, up to a maximum of 3 days.
IV. COVERAGE - INCLUDES ITEMS IV.A-IV.M Additional Coverage (if purchased) IV.N-IV.P (coverage dependent on plan selected):
A. Gasoline/Diesel Engine: Cylinder block, cylinder head(s) if damage by internally lubricated parts. All internally lubricated parts including: pistons, piston rings and pins, crankshaft and main bearings, connecting rods and rod bearings, camshaft and bearings, pushrods, rocker arms, valves, valve springs, seats and guides, lifters, followers, oil pump, timing chain, timing belt and gear. Harmonic balancer, dip stick & tube. Valve covers, timing cover, and oil pan if damaged by internally lubricated parts; vacuum pump, engine mounts. B. Transmission: Transmission case, transfer case and pan if damage by internally lubricated parts. All internally lubricated parts including: torque converter, vacuum modulator, internal linkage, and transmission mounts. C. Drive Axle: Housing(s) and cover if damage by internally lubricated parts. All internally lubricated parts including: axle shafts, universal joints and yokes, constant velocity boot or joint or both, wheel bearings/hubs, drive shaft center bearings, supports, propeller shafts, locking hub mechanisms. D. Steering: Steering box and rack and pinion unit and all their internal lubricated parts including: power steering pump and cylinder, main and intermediate steering shafts and couplings, steering knuckles; pitman arm, idler arm, tie rod ends and drag link. E. Brakes: Non - ABS master cylinder, power booster, calipers, wheel cylinders, hydraulic lines and fittings; proportioning valve, backing plates, springs, clips and retainers, self-adjusters, parking brake linkage and cables. F. Electrical: Alternator, voltage regulator, starter motor, starter solenoid, distributor (excludes cap, rotor and wires), window regulator, heater A/C blower motor. G. Heater and Air Conditioning: Evaporator, condenser, compressor, compressor clutch, receiver/drier, field coil, accumulator, A/C high/low pressure compressor cutoff switches and heater core. H. Front/Rear Suspension: Upper and lower control arms, control arm shafts and bushings, spindle supports, stabilizer shaft, stabilizer linkage, bushings, ball joints, spindles, wheel bearings. I. Cooling: Radiator, radiator fan blade and motor, fan clutch, water pump. J. Fuel: Fuel pump, metal fuel injection lines/rails, fuel tank and metal fuel internal lubricated parts including: waste-gate, vanes, shafts and bearing. K. Hi-Tech: Electronic shift control unit; ABS master cylinder, ABS processor, hydraulic pump motor, pressure modulator valve, sensors; temperature control programmer, fuel management controls (including modules and sensors), fuel injectors, fuel injection pump, ignition management controls(including modules and sensors), ignition coils, wiper motor(s), power window motors, power door locks, automatic temperature control, keyless entry system excluding remote, power antenna, speed control, electronic level control compressor. L. ABS-Brakes: Wheel Speed Sensors, Hydraulic Pump/Motor Assembly, Pressure Modulator Valve/ Isolation Dump Valve, Accumulator, Seals and Gaskets, A.B.S. Master Cylinder, Hydro Boost and Electronic Control Processor. M. Differential Assembly: (Front and Rear) Differential Housing (if damaged by internally lubricated parts), Axle Shaft, Ring and Pinion, Bearings, Bushings, Washers, all other internal parts contained with the differential assembly. N. Super/Turbo Charger: All internal parts; Housing is covered if damaged by the failure of an internally lubricated moving part. O. 4x4/AWD: All components in the Differential Assembly and Transfer Case including: Drive Chain, Drive Chain Gears, Planetary Gears, Ring Shift Forks, Bearing, Bushing, Oil Pump Output Shaft, Main Shaft Washers and all other internal lubricated parts, Seals and Gaskets, Differential Housing, Axle Shaft, Ring and Pinion, Bearing, Bushing, Washers, Differential Cover, 4 Wheel Drive Actuator, Locking Hubs and all other internal parts contained with the differential assembly. P. Seals & Gaskets: Are covered for the following assemblies; engine; super/turbocharger; transmission; drive axle(s), brakes, and air conditioning.
V. WHAT IS NOT COVERED BY THIS CONTRACT:
A. Non-Covered Parts - Leak detections and/or any of the following parts: carburetor; throttle body; battery; battery cables; shock absorbers; struts; manual transmission clutch friction, clutch disc and pressure plate; throw out bearing; pilot bearing; clutch master and slave cylinder; manual and hydraulic linkages; distributor cap and rotor; wires; safety restraint systems (including air bags); glass; lenses; head lamp and projection lamp assemblies; sealed beams; light bulbs; fuses; circuit breakers; telephones; television / vcr; electronic and satellite transmitting / receiving devices; brake rotors and drums; exhaust system; evaporative and exhaust emission systems; oxygen sensors; weather stripping; trim; moldings; bright metal; chrome; upholstery; carpet ; zippers; nuts, bolts, and fasteners; cup holders; dash pad and vents; seat frame; seat frame recliner mechanism; paint; outside ornamentation; inside and outside door handles; mirrors; hinges; lift gate and hood supports; hubcaps/wheel covers; bumpers; body sheet metal and panels; body parts; frame and engine cradles; body mounts; mounting brackets and structural body parts; vinyl and convertible tops; tires; wheels/rims. Seals and gaskets are covered only if needed in conjunction with a covered repair for vehicles with up to 80,000 odometer miles at the time of the Breakdown; near object avoidance systems; speakers and wiring. B. Scheduled Maintenance Service and Adjustments - Maintenance services and parts recommended in the Vehicle Manufacturer’s Maintenance Schedule. Unless required in conjunction with a covered repair, the following are not covered under this agreement: mechanical adjustments filters; lubricants; coolants; fluids; refrigerants and the service operations necessary to replace them. Other normal maintenance services and parts, including, but not limited to: alignments; wheel balance; tune ups; sparkplugs; spark plug wires; hoses, belts; brake pads; brake lining; brake shoes; wiper blades; squeaks and rattles; water leaks; wind noise.
VI. LIMITATIONS OF LIABILITY:
A. Any repair or replacement made without prior authorization from the Administrator to the repair facility will result in a claim denial. B. The damage of a non-covered part resulting from the failure of a covered part or damage to a covered part by a non-covered part will result in a claim denial. C. Any Breakdown resulting from an outside force including collision, fire, theft, vandalism, riot explosion, lightning, earthquake, freezing, rust or corrosion, windstorm, hail, water or flood, acts of God, salt, environmental damage, introduction of foreign objects, contamination of fluids, fuels, coolants or lubricants, or any hazard insurable under standard physical damage insurance policies regardless of whether such insurance is in force, or any consequential damage or diminution in value resulting from the failure of a covered or non-covered part will result in a claim denial. D. THE WARRANTY COMPANY is not responsible for any Breakdown caused by misuse, abuse, negligence, lack of normal maintenance scheduled for Your Vehicle. For example, some Vehicle manufacturers require the timing belt to be replaced at specific intervals. THE WARRANTY COMPANY reserves to the right to request maintenance records at any time. Maintenance must have been performed by a ASE licensed mechanic Failure to perform specified maintenance will result in claim denial. E. Any Breakdown caused by oil sludge, rust and/or carbon build-up or the failure to maintain proper levels of lubricants and/or coolants or failure to protect Your Vehicle from further damage when a Breakdown has occurred, including failure to replace leaking seals and/or gaskets in a timely manner will result in a claim denial. F. THE WARRANTY COMPANY is not liable for any Breakdown caused by overheating regardless of the cause. G. THE WARRANTY COMPANY is not liable for any repair or replacement of a covered part if a Breakdown has not occurred, or repair for replacement of parts in connection with a covered repair when those parts are not necessary for the completion of the covered repair, or were not damaged by the failure of a covered part such repair or replacement is considered an improvement to Your Vehicle and is not covered by this Contract. H. Per incident Liability shall be limited to the reasonable price for repair or replacement of any covered part, not to exceed the manufacturer’s suggested price (retail or wholesale, whichever is less). The reasonable price is based upon nationally recognized flat rate and/or factory manuals. In no event will the liability for each mechanical Breakdown or failure under this agreement exceed the trade-in allowance of the vehicle established by the current NADA official used car guide at the time immediately preceding the mechanical Breakdown or failure. I. THE WARRANTY COMPANY will not be liable to You for consequential/secondary damages or injuries, not for any costs or expenses that provide betterment, upgrade or enhancement to You or Your vehicle. This limit of liability applies regardless of the cause and regardless of any legal theory asserted. There are no warranties expressed or implied that extend beyond the description on the face hereof. The warranties of merchantability and fitness for a particular purpose are expressly excluded and disclaimed. J. Transfer of Your policy. This contract applies only to You and the vehicle listed on the Registration Page. This contract may be transferred at any time, at Your request, the next owner (private party only) of the vehicle while the contract is in force. This contract may be transferred by contacting the administrator within 30 days of the transfer date. After 30 days the contract if forfeited. K. THE WARRANTY COMPANY is not liable for any Breakdown caused by gradual reduction in operating performance due to normal wear & tear. Wear & Tear is defined a component that has not failed but does not meet the manufacturer’s specifications. L. THE WARRANTY COMPANY is not liable for any repair for the purpose of correcting engine compression or oil consumption when a Breakdown has not occurred, including but not limited to, Burnt valves, valve grinding, stuck or carboned piston rings are not covered. M. If Your Vehicle has been altered and does not meet manufacturer’s specifications, including but not limited to, any custom or add-on part, all frame or suspension modifications, lift kits, oversized/undersized tires, emissions and/or exhaust systems modifications, or power train modifications will result in a claim denial. N. If Your odometer has ceased to operate and odometer repairs have not been made immediately, or the odometer has been altered in any way since You have had title to Your Vehicle will result in a claim denial. O. THE WARRANTY COMPANY cannot be held for any liability to property damage, or for injury to or death of any person or for loss of use, time, profit, inconvenience arising out of the operation, maintenance or use of Your Vehicle described in this Contract whether or not related to the covered parts. P. When the responsibility for a repair is covered by an insurance policy, or a repairer’s guarantee/warranty, or any warranty from the manufacturer, or if the manufacturer has announced its responsibility by any means, including but not limited to, public recalls, factory service bulletins, or programming of modules; even if the manufacturers no longer honors their own warranty will result in a claim denial. Q. Any known or unknown pre-existing conditions with your vehicle will result in a claim denial. R. Any Breakdown caused by being towed, or towing a trailer, another vehicle or any other object, unless Your Vehicle is equipped for this use as recommended by the manufacturer will result in a claim denial. S. Any Breakdown caused by being towed, or towing a trailer, another vehicle or any other object, unless Your Vehicle is equipped for this use as recommended by the manufacturer will result in a claim denial. T. For any part not covered or excluded by the original vehicle manufacturer’s warranty, or any maintenance services and parts described in the owner’s manual for Your Vehicle. U. Reimbursement does not include diminution in value to Your Vehicle.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

VII. MEDIATION:
In the event of a dispute over claims or coverage You agree to file a written claim with Directbuy Auto Warranty and allow THE WARRANTY COMPANY thirty (30) calendar days to respond to the claim. The parties agree to mediate in good faith before resorting to mandatory arbitration in the State of New Jersey.A. If a dispute arises from or relates to this Agreement or its breach, and if the dispute cannot be settled through direct discussions, the parties agree to try first to settle the dispute by mediation administered by the American Arbitration Association in the State of New Jersey under its Commercial Mediation Rules. If they are unable to do so, they agree to submit all disputes that are not resolved to arbitration before the American Arbitration Association in accordance with its Commercial Arbitration Rules. If the parties agree, the mediator involved in the parties’ mediation can serve as the arbitrator. Any award of the arbitrator against THE WARRANTY COMPANY cannot exceed $1500 per contract term or aggregate. You expressly waive all claims in excess of, and agree that its recovery shall not exceed, these amounts. Any such award shall be in satisfaction of all claims by You against THE WARRANTY COMPANY. If either party is required to defend itself in litigation, arbitration, or otherwise, then the defending party is entitled to recover from the instigating party the amount of attorneys’ fees and expenses the defending party incurs in defending the litigation, arbitration, or other proceeding unless the instigating party substantially prevails in the litigation, arbitration, or other proceeding. To the extent that the instigating party seeks monetary relief, to substantially prevail means that the instigating party must recover at least 50% of whatever that party is seeking.
VIII. CANCELATION:
A. If You have received any type of gift card promotion under this contract and choose to cancel within the first year, Your refund will be less the gift card promotion and any other fees mentioned in this contract. B. If no claim has been made under this contract, You may return this contract within the first thirty (30) days. The contract will be void and we will refund You the full amount of Money paid by You. The right to void the contract is not transferable. 1. If You make a claim within the 30 day wait/review period (pre-existing) and choose to cancel, the policy holder is subject to a full refund less $50 dollar administration fee per year. C. If You cancel this contract after the first thirty (30) days or anytime after a claim has been authorized or paid on Your behalf, we will refund an amount of the contract price according to the pro-rata method less 20% which reflects the greater of the days in force or the miles driven based on the term of the coverage selected and the date coverage began, less any claims authorized or paid on the auto service contract and tire hazard program. In the event that the dollar amount of claim/claims paid for Your vehicle exceed the amount of Your refund (less fees), You will be responsible to reimburse the administrator. D. After this contract has been in force for more than thirty (30) days. We may cancel this contract for any or all of the following: 1. Nonpayment of the contract price. 2. Intentional misrepresentation in obtaining the contract. 3. Intentional misrepresentation in the submission of a claim. 4. Discovery of an act or omission by You or a violation of any of the conditions of this contract which occur after the purchase date of this contract and which substantially and materially increase the service required under this contract. An act of willful misrepresentation may be determined as fraud, and we may bring an action against You with Your local authorities for full prosecution under the laws in Your respective state. We reserve the right to cancel this contract by mailing/emailing written notice to You at Your last known contact information You have provided to DBAW with ten days of our receipt of Your signed contract prior to the effective date of cancellation with the reason for the cancelation of the notice. E. Your contract may be cancelled for non- payment of the contract price or if Your vehicle is declared a total loss or is repossessed. F. OUR RIGHTS TO RECOVERY OF PAYMENTS - We have a right to recover payment or payments to another party for anything we have paid under this contract, Your rights shall become our rights. You shall do whatever is necessary to enable US to enforce these rights. We shall recover excess after You are full compensated for Your loss, less the deductible.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

batmans said:


> I've managed to get over $15k from my GMPP.
> 
> The bulk of it was replacing the tranny, driveshaft, and differential with the Maggie and LT Headers on the car. Didn't even bother them.


My GMPP ran me just over 1500 and am good for another 2 years.
I've used it so far for an actuator and rear spring replacement. I would love for the struts to go because they are being replaced with peddars.
Maybe I should squash my bushings? :lol:


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> My GMPP ran me just over 1500 and am good for another 2 years.
> I've used it so far for an actuator and rear spring replacement. I would love for the struts to go because they are being replaced with peddars.
> Maybe I should squash my bushings? :lol:


They replaced that too, seat belts, sway bar end links for front and rear, etc.

Bottom line is that I'm happy with GMPP and certainly got my money's worth.

Now that it's expired, I'm looking for other options......


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Beter read your contract!!
" M. If Your Vehicle has been altered and does not meet manufacturer’s specifications, including but not limited to, any custom or add-on part, all frame or suspension modifications, lift kits, oversized/undersized tires, emissions and/or exhaust systems modifications, or power train modifications will result in a claim denial. "

Save your money if you car is MOD'd.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Not sure which company's terms you're quotiing but they're fairly similar. Here's a quote from the USFidelis terms and condtions:


> Manufacturer is not responsible if the covered components have been tampered with or altered after the original equipment manufacturer installation.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I've wondered about these... been seeing a lot of commercials. Thought it was too good to be true for a car like the GTO.

I think a lot of the issues were addressed with the previous owner on mine. I've had no strut rub, or any suspension problems, and my diff works as good as the old Safe-T-Trak in my GP.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

HP11 said:


> Not sure which company's terms you're quotiing but they're fairly similar. Here's a quote from the USFidelis terms and condtions:


It's from the contract batmans posted in post #20 above.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

No, what I meant is that I wasn't sure what company's contract batmans was quoting......


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> I've wondered about these... been seeing a lot of commercials. Thought it was too good to be true for a car like the GTO.


IMO, they're too good to be true for *any* car unless you keep it unmodified, don't work on it yourself and follow all of their rules. Like having service done on their schedule by an approved shop with the associated docementation/receipts etc.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

batmans said:


> They replaced that too, seat belts, sway bar end links for front and rear, etc.
> 
> Bottom line is that I'm happy with GMPP and certainly got my money's worth.
> 
> Now that it's expired, I'm looking for other options......


You can't get another GMPP once the one GMPP expires?


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

How about these guys?

https://www.carchex.com/inspect/order/


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> You can't get another GMPP once the one GMPP expires?


no, but i was sent a letter to renew but by the time I got the letter I had exceeeded the mileage of a minumum 2k miles left on the warranty.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

batmans said:


> How about these guys?
> 
> https://www.carchex.com/inspect/order/


That appears to be a pre purchase inspection rather than a service warranty.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

They were trying to sell me an extended warranty from that Duralube company.

Those familiar logos of the Fortune companies certainly gives them a legit feel........


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

batmans said:


> They were trying to sell me an extended warranty from that Duralube company.
> 
> Those familiar logos of the Fortune companies certainly gives them a legit feel........


I really can't see any of the aftermarket companies being that much different. IMO, you'll never get a warranty like the factory warranty/extended factory warranty such as GMPP. They have different agendas. GTO Judge's post #17 is really spot on. I have an aftermarket extended warranty like I've said, because it came with the car. I wouldn't have gone out and purchased it on my own. JMO.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Good stuff in this thread.

Everytime I get a warranty advertisment in the mail it goes stright to the shreader. No company will warrant my car with the things I done to it. Also I don't like other people touching my car.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GM4life said:


> I don't like other people touching my car.


:agree QFT too much room for error.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

batmans said:


> I. COVERAGE PERIOD/COVERAGE:
> A. Coverage begins 30 days after acceptance of applicable contract fees and proceeds for term that you purchased as stated on your policy. Your coverage may begin before 30 days if THE WARRANTY COMPANY receives proof of prior coverage showing no lapse in coverage from another carrier within 15 days of purchase date. Any claim made before the 30 days (pre-existing) will not be covered by this contract. B. THE WARRANTY COMPANY will pay any authorized claim directly to the ASE licensed servicing center for the costs to repair or replace covered parts that fail due to a mechanical Breakdown, less the applicable deductible if there is any. Labor fees are reimbursed according a nationally recognized labor guide and subject to a maximum per hour rate not to exceed the limit in Section VI, H. Replace- ment parts may be of new, remanufactured, or of like kind and quality. Reimbursement is based on a nationally recognized manual, within the Territory of the Continental U.S., Alaska & Hawaii. C. THE WARRANTY COMPANY does not cover any Vehicle that is used as a commercial vehicle, to generate income, or is used for rental, taxi, limousine or shuttle, delivery, towing, road repair operations, construction, job site activities, commercial hauling, police or emergency service, principally off-road use, racing or competitive driving, snow removal, route work, service, or repair. D. This contract describes the basic coverage and options available. Coverage includes only the items selected as covered and excludes all others. Coverage is subject to limitations and conditions specified in this contract. Contract is subject to change at any time. Please read your contract carefully. It is understood that THE WARRANTY COMPANY IS NOT A SERVICE PROVIDER and is not itself undertaking to repair or replace any such Components and Parts. NOTE: This is not a contract of insurance, vehicle service, warranty, extended warranty, or implied warranty.
> II. FILING A CLAIM:
> If Your Vehicle incurs a Breakdown, You must take the following steps to file a claim:A. Prevent further damage - Take immediate action to prevent further damage. This contract will not cover the damage caused by not securing a timely repair of the failed component. B. Call the Administrator to notify of Your issue and what repair facility You will be sending Your vehicle to. C. Provide Evidence of Coverage - Provide the repair facility with a copy of Your ID card that was received after the purchase of Your policy. D. In the event that any repair facility engaged to perform repairs contemplated by the service contract charges for parts and labor in excess of amounts published in industry manuals published by Chilton Motors, Mitchell, All Data and any other such manuals used by the administrator to determine reasonable costs of repair. E. Obtain claim payment authorization from the administrator -Prior to any repair being made, instruct the service manager at the Repair Facility to contact the Administrator to obtain an authorization for the claim. Any claim for repairs without prior authorization will not be covered except as provided for under Item J “Emergency Repairs”. The amount authorized by the administrator is the maximum amount that will be paid for any repairs covered under the terms of this Contract. Any additional amount must receive prior approval from the administrator. F. Authorize tear-down and /or inspection - In some cases, You may need to authorize the repair facility to inspect and/or tear-down Your vehicle in order to determine the cause and cost of the repair. You will be responsible for these charges. We reserve the right to require an inspection of Your vehicle prior to any repair being made. G. Review coverage - After the administrator has been contacted, review with the service manager what will be covered by this contract. H. Pay any applicable Deductible - At our election, we will reimburse the repair facility or You the usual and fair charges for repairs performed on Your Vehicle that are covered by this Contract and previously authorized, less any applicable deductible as shown on the registration Page. I. Submit the repair facility’s completed repair order form within thirty days (30days) - Once authorization is obtained, and the repair is completed, all repair orders and documentation must be submitted to the administrator within thirty (30) days to be eligible for reimbursement. J. Emergency Repairs - Should an emergency occur which requires a Breakdown repair to be made at a time when the administrator’s office is closed; You must call the administrator office within three (3) days from the date of repair to determine if such repair will be covered. If it is determined that the repair is to be covered by this contract, You will be reimbursed for the repair. Reimbursement is based on the manufacturer’s suggested retail price for parts and the labor is based on a nationally recognized labor manual. Note: Emergency repairs exceeding one hundred and fifty dollars ($150) in cost must always be preauthorized by the administrator. You assume all liability for payment of repairs that are not authorized to the repair facility.
> ...


 PART OF THEIR WARRANTY CONTRACT

THE WARRANTY COMPANY does not cover any Vehicle that is used as a commercial vehicle, racing or competitive driving. 

How are you going to explain to them you don't race when you have a non OEM blower on your motor. 

an OEM blower or Turbo would be coverd. your maggie won't


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

batmans said:


> I've managed to get over $15k from my GMPP.
> 
> The bulk of it was replacing the tranny, driveshaft, and differential with the Maggie and LT Headers on the car. Didn't even bother them.



 You have received over $15,000.00 in repair costs from GMPP. They covered a trannie,drive shaft and differential with a Maggie sitting on top of the Motor!!!!




Question. Why would you be searching for an Extended Warranty right now when you have an open thread on this website talking about you having a faulty engine and it is making a Ticking , Knocking sound. plus you are thinking about a Stroker Kit for your car.

A faulty motor. Non OEM Forced Induction, Stroker Kit = NO WARRANTY from anywhere with any one of these items


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

HP11 said:


> I have a USFidelis 5 year warranty that was transferred to me by the previous owner when I bought my 05. You kind of have to 'jump through hoops' to fulfill those warranties. Can't change you own oil or do your own maintainence, etc. Are you cetain that your mods would be covered?


A US Fidelis warranty is not worth the paper it's written on. This company exists solely to rip off consumers buy selling a warranty but not honoring said warranty when warranted repairs are needed.

That said, I don't believe in extended warranties. I've only purchased them once. A couple of years after I bought the warranty, the company went out of business, making the warranty worthless.

:cheers


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

snide said:


> A US Fidelis warranty is not worth the paper it's written on.


:agree I didn't buy it, it came with the car....(okay, I won't say it again)


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

GM4life said:


> Good stuff in this thread.
> 
> Everytime I get a warranty advertisment in the mail it goes stright to the shreader. No company will warrant my car with the things I done to it. Also I don't like other people touching my car.



i tend to agree, but I have no mechanical skills aside from oil, tranny, diff and coolant changes....


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

batmans said:


> i tend to agree, but I have no mechanical skills aside from oil, tranny, diff and coolant changes....


 I know how to do a lot of the work but I can't any more because of a disability. All my work gets done at a great shop that I found a few years ago. Trying to find a Company that will give you a warranty on any modded car will be just about impossible. In most cases you will have to rely on the warranty that came with the parts that were installed. Atleast the parts will be covered under warranty but the labor won't


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

All coverage issues aside, my main concern would be Snide's experience. The warranty company fails. These days that's a real possibility. Most of those type companies are basically legal ponzi schemes.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

batmans said:


> i tend to agree, but I have no mechanical skills aside from oil, tranny, diff and coolant changes....


I understand that. Your best bet is to take your car to a local performance shop that has a good reputation. Most shops that have good rep take care of the costomers and is not out burn your wallet. Not like dealerships that do work under warranty and still manage to jack your car up. I'm going through that with my wifes G8. If it was not under warranty, you better beleave I'll be doing the work on it.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Gotagoat said:


> All coverage issues aside, my main concern would be Snide's experience. The warranty company fails. These days that's a real possibility. Most of those type companies are basically legal ponzi schemes.


How could U S Fidelis fail? Rusty Wallace is their spokesman:shutme:willy::seeya


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GM4life said:


> I understand that. Your best bet is to take your car to a local performance shop that has a good reputation. Most shops that have good rep take care of the costomers and is not out burn your wallet. Not like dealerships that do work under warranty and still manage to jack your car up.




You are 100% correct on that statement. There are some good dealerships but a lot of them will try to get out of covering a warranty repair and over charge on a non warranty repair. I used the dealer that I purchased my car from only once. Never went back to them again.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You'd be surprised how many dealers deny warranty work, charge the customer, and then turn right around a get paid by the warranty company anyway. I know I saw it in the dealer I worked for and believe it was the reason I was let go. Cause I wouldn't generate $10,000/mo in bogus warranty claims on the new cars we were selling like the dealer owner wanted me to. To put my name on fraud papers just to make the dealer rich with no incentive for myself was public suicide, not doing it was job suicide.


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

Rukee said:


> You'd be surprised how many dealers deny warranty work, charge the customer, and then turn right around a get paid by the warranty company anyway. I know I saw it in the dealer I worked for and believe it was the reason I was let go. Cause I wouldn't generate $10,000/mo in bogus warranty claims on the new cars we were selling like the dealer owner wanted me to. To put my name on fraud papers just to make the dealer rich with no incentive for myself was public suicide, not doing it was job suicide.


Stealerships gotta make money somehow. :willy:


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Rukee said:


> You'd be surprised how many dealers deny warranty work, charge the customer, and then turn right around a get paid by the warranty company anyway. I know I saw it in the dealer I worked for and believe it was the reason I was let go. Cause I wouldn't generate $10,000/mo in bogus warranty claims on the new cars we were selling like the dealer owner wanted me to. To put my name on fraud papers just to make the dealer rich with no incentive for myself was public suicide, not doing it was job suicide.




WOW, I never thought about that. There have been a few dealers around here that were hit with fraud charges by the State and by the Car makers. They were turning in rebate claims on cars that they did not sell . In some cases they altered their invoice sheets to make it look like they paid more for the car then they actually did and tried to sell their cars at a phony and inflated invoice price.


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

life's a gamble so are cars, take a chance, GM warranty maybe, but not any of the aftermarket guys


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm thinking the same thing about getting the GMPP, but I've got an aftermarket intake and I'm pretty sure the exhaust has been modded as well. I have no idea what all has been done to my ride, but I'd like to make sure she's covered. That's the thing about getting a car like this used. I don't know what mods have been done. 

I'm going to take her in to a shop and have her checked out by a friend of mine just to be on the safe side. I don't like the thought of having a failure and getting stuck with a huge bill. I agree aftermarket companies can be fly-by-night and go out of business with your money. 

Even though GM almost went away, I still have faith they may be around for a long time. It's definitely a gamble if you have aftermarket equipment.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

They didn't have an issue with any of my aftermarket parts like the Maggie, Kooks LTH, Lingerfelter intake.

It was right there in plain sight.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Every dealer is different on mods. By law they have to prove the mod directly caused the part to fail. But most dealers just say it did cause people won't fight it.


----------



## EZ28 (Feb 16, 2010)

*GMPP Warranty*



GTO JUDGE said:


> My GMPP ran me just over 1500 and am good for another 2 years.
> I've used it so far for an actuator and rear spring replacement. I would love for the struts to go because they are being replaced with peddars.
> Maybe I should squash my bushings? :lol:


Hello,

I'm new to the forum and just purchased an '04 BBM A4 GTO with 44,000 miles. I got it for $15750 from a local Chevy dealer. Originally I wasn't going to purchase a warranty, but because I financed this car, I went ahead and bought a GMPP warranty. However, I wish I would have read this thread before I bought my warranty because it seems that you got a very good deal on yours for only $1500. I got a 3/30 with $200 deductible for $2395. Since I've already signed all of the paperwork, I guess I'm pretty much stuck with the price I paid.

Well, I'm lovin the GTO and am having a blast driving it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

EZ28 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and just purchased an '04 BBM A4 GTO with 44,000 miles. I got it for $15750 from a local Chevy dealer. Originally I wasn't going to purchase a warranty, but because I financed this car, I went ahead and bought a GMPP warranty. However, I wish I would have read this thread before I bought my warranty because it seems that you got a very good deal on yours for only $1500. I got a 3/30 with $200 deductible for $2395. Since I've already signed all of the paperwork, I guess I'm pretty much stuck with the price I paid.
> 
> Well, I'm lovin the GTO and am having a blast driving it.


PM sent.... You are not stuck with it. It can be canceled at any time and refunded the difference. There is no advantage to paying this off all at once.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Not too sure how I feel about my US Fidelis warranty now. They say the policy is still good. I've not used this warranty yet but at least I didn't have to pay for it as it came with the car:


> US Fidelis, Inc. Files Chapter 11 Bankruptcy
> 
> ST. LOUIS, Mo. (March 1, 2010) — US Fidelis, Inc. announced today, March 1, 2010 that it filed a voluntary petition for relief under Chapter 11, Title 11 of the United States Code in the United States Bankruptcy Court for the Eastern District of Missouri. US Fidelis was at one time the nation’s largest marketer of vehicle service contracts, and suspended all sales and marketing activity in December 2009. US Fidelis now employs approximately 109 people. US Fidelis is represented by Lathrop & Gage attorney Robert E. Eggmann (Bankruptcy - Clayton).
> 
> ...


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

I have the Route 66 Warrenty, Main street coverage, It was 2300 for 4 years, 40K. They seem pretty comprehensive...They dont mind the few mods that i have done...Hopefully they will Honor their warrenty WHEN i break something..i hope my rear end goes just so i get my money outta the warrenty.. lol, OR tranny or engine, But fat chance on the tranny or engine...Those things are built strong...Buyers remorse, Yeah a little....But YES the semi-peace of mind is nice....


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

My USFidelis warranty expired officially last June. I never had to use it thankfully but I'm just bringing back this old thread because I recently read where they're going to end any type coverage once and for all. I've never heard of anyone actually filing a successful claim after the bankruptcy filing back in 2010:
US Fidelis, Inc. Website


----------

